# 1st snow in a mo.



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

the past few weeks have been so nice out...didnt mind the warm weather seeing that i do construction in the landscape off season but anywho tonight i saw the 1st snow fall that weve had in a month here are a few pics...i took them at 1am not the best but ill post some in the am of the day light...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Yup, we got about 4" here in Northern, NJ payup


----------

